# XC10 or XC15 - internal vs external (10-bit?) recording



## Hameri (Aug 8, 2019)

As I understand it, the XC10 will output 10-bit from its HDMI. I read canon xc10 specs but want to hear your mind. Has anyone compared internal 8-bit to external 10-bit recording?
Thanks.


----------

